# "Turn on Bitlocker" not in context menu



## spn_123 (Aug 27, 2011)

"Turn on Bitlocker" not in context menu of the data drive.My OS drive have the option.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, have you configured bitlocker on the data drive? If so is it just that it does not show on the right click context menu? to configure bitlocker:-

Scenario 2: Turning On BitLocker Drive Encryption on a Fixed or Removable Data Drive (Windows 7)


----------



## spn_123 (Aug 27, 2011)

sir, the specific drive is not listed in control panel,Is there any solution to solve this issue?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open disk manager does the drive show? Start search type:- diskmgmt.msc press enter. 

Have a look through this, there are a number of tutorials on bitlocker:-

BitLocker Drive Encryption - Internal Data Hard Drives - Turn On or Off - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## spn_123 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sir, Disk manager listed the disk even my computer also.I had tried the"gpedit.msc'
command,but still also the option not available in fixed disk volumes context menu.The drive "C" where the windows is installed have an option "Turn on Bitlocker"


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

After a fair amount of reading, I found this:

"_BitLocker can only protect files that are stored on the drive that Windows is installed on_"

That's why there is no "Turn on Bitlocker" in the context-menu for the data drive.

However, you can still protect files on non-system drives (for example, your data drive) by using _Encrypting File System_ (EFS): What is Encrypting File System (EFS)?


----------



## spn_123 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sir, I can turn on bitlocker for non fixed disks (hard disk or USB flash drive),But only the problem with the fixed data drive.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

No, you misunderstand what I'm saying.

It doesn't matter whether it's a fixed disk or any other type of disk, _you cannot turn BitLocker on for any drive which doesn't contain the operating system_. _*When BitLocker is not in the context-menu it means that drive is not compatible with BitLocker because the operating system is not installed on that drive*_.

If you want to encrypt files on a non-OS drive you must use the _Encrypting File System_ method (EFS). For guide on how to use EFS go here: What is Encrypting File System (EFS)?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

"_Sir, I can turn on bitlocker for non fixed disks (hard disk or USB flash drive),But only the problem with the fixed data drive._

My previous replies on this subject must have been incorrect then.
Do accept my apologies. I do not use BitLocker, it's only what I've read about it.

If you cannot turn on BitLocker for your data drive, but you can turn it on for all the other drives, it may be because there is something wrong with your data drive. You need to test it with Seagate SeaTools for Windows from here: | Seagate

Please start a new thread if you wish to post more on this problem, otherwise you may not receive any more replies because this thread has already been very active.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi PIP, with your experience you should have read my links and you would see it is quite the norm to have bitlocker active on a data drive. The problem here is the drive is not showing in the configuration. Since bitlocker is working on the OS drive I assume the HDD is set as first option in BIOS.

Could you on the OS drive run sfc/scannow (from an elevated cmd prompt) also cd /d to your data directory and run it on it.

Note:- there is no need to start a new thread.


----------



## spn_123 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sir,
SFC shows no system file integrity problems.It seems group policy configuration related issue.Is there any way to solve this issue ?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, could you post a screen shot of your disk drives from start, search diskmgmt.msc we need to see if your data disk is basic or dynamic.


----------



## spn_123 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sir, the specific disk is dynamic type


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The following table details which disk configurations are supported by BitLocker and what are not supported .

Drive configuration:
*Supported:* Basic volumes

*Not supported:*
Software-based RAID systems
Bootable and non-bootable virtual hard disks (VHDs)
Dynamic volumes
RAM disks


----------

